# Emeka Okafor: ROY



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you think Emeka Okafor will win rookie of the year over Dwight Howard (and others)

Personally, I hope he wins it. But I think Dwight will take it


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think Ben Gordon has a better chance at winning it over Dwight....so between Ben and Emeka, it could go to Ben since he is going to the playoffs, but Emeka has been Mr. Consistent this season...I think Emeka takes it.*


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon should win it he has been playing great and his team is improved since his arrival. And you add the fact he leds the NBA in games with 10 or more points in the fourth quarter. He has to be rookie of the year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Emeka should get it, he's leading his team in stats as a rookie, and if he finishes strong he might win it, but I can see both possibly splitting it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Emeka should get it, he's leading his team in stats as a rookie, and if he finishes strong he might win it, but I can see both possibly splitting it.


*No offense to Charlotte, but leading the team in stats isn't that hard to do ....I agree that he is having an impressive season regardless, but Gordon is the best 6th man in the league, as a rookie, which is equally as impressive imo.*


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

how about gordon wins 6th man of the year then give the ROY to someone else.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

my vote goes for Okafor


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *No offense to Charlotte, but leading the team in stats isn't that hard to do ....I agree that he is having an impressive season regardless, but Gordon is the best 6th man in the league, as a rookie, which is equally as impressive imo.*


I like Ben Gordan, and hes been so valuable to the Bulls, but what exactly does he do to be put ahead of Okafor. Hes a good scorer... and...? Gordon can score in bunches, but so far, he has shown no ability to play the role of playmaker, nor has he shown that he is a good defender. Of course, that is only for this season and theres no doubt that he'll probably improve. However right now, hes a bit of a one dimensional player, and Okafor scores, rebounds, and defends pretty well (ok, his scoring could be better), but for a rookie, his stats are pretty good.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Okafor's team success shouldn't be held against him, it's an expansion team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> Okafor's team success shouldn't be held against him, it's an expansion team.


Some (I) would argue that it helps him even more. Charlotte was predicted to be the worst team in the league, by far. Emeka has led this team to the 2nd worst record...it may not sound like much but it only helps his cause

That double-double streak may of helped his case more than we think


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Denver Post 


> No NBA rookie is averaging as many points or as many rebounds as Charlotte forward Emeka Okafor. He appears to be a shoo-in for rookie of the year honors and has a chance to join David Robinson (1990) and Ralph Sampson (1984) as the only unanimous picks in the past 21 years.
> 
> "It would be great to win the award, but I just want to continue to play well," said Okafor, whose Bobcats visit the Nuggets tonight at the Pepsi Center. "There are a lot of games left to play."
> 
> ...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think it's between him and Howard from Orlando.

I hope Okafor wins it. He deserves it. :yes:


----------

